# Ulster Bank Transaction Codes Online



## Crugers (11 Jul 2010)

I have searched Ulster Bank.ie and AAM but can't find the answer.

Online Ulster Bank transactions have a column headed 'Type'. Some of the TLA - three letter acronyms, are straight forward i.e. CHQ = cheque; GSD = gov stamp duty; POS = Point of Sale.

There are others that don't appear obvious, at least to me...
*C/L = ?* (only used for debits as far as I can see)
*DPC = ?* (used for both debits and credits)
*SBT = ?* (only used for credits as far as I can see)

Any and all suggestions gratefully received!


----------



## pudds (11 Jul 2010)

Courtesy of my friend Google



Below are the most common abbreviations that may be displayed on your  bank account statement.

BAC - Automated Credit
BGC - Bank Giro Credit
BSP - Branch Single Payment
*C/L - Cashline/Cash machine*
CHG - Charge
CHP - Payment by CHAPS transfer
CHQ - Cheque
CUI - Centralised Unpaid In (Unpaid Cheque)
CWP - Cold Weather Payment
D/D - Direct Debit
DIV - Dividend
*DPC - Direct Banking by PC*
DR - Account Overdrawn or Debit Item
DWP - Department for Work and Pensions
ERTF - Exchange Rate Transaction Fee
IBP - Inter-Branch Payment
INT - Interest
ITL - International
NDC - Non Dividend Counterfoil
POS - Point of Sale/Debit Card Transaction
S/O - Standing Order
*SBT - Screen Based Transaction*
TFR - Transfer
TLR - Teller Transaction
TSU - Telephone Banking


----------



## Moral Ethos (13 Jul 2010)

Thanks for that!


----------

